

Ask HN: How to productize a freelance consulting business? - benrmatthews

I&#x27;ve been working freelance for a few years and found good success in attracting and retaining well-paying professional clients and delivering high-quality work in return. But I&#x27;d like to scale this work beyond myself and find out how to generate more revenue on an ongoing basis, without being limited by my weekly working hours. What advice would you give? Do you have ideas for products&#x2F;services that freelancers can &quot;productize&quot; and scale beyond their own working week?
======
benrmatthews
OP here. Thought I'd give more detail. Say I earn $100/hr, working a 40hr
week, I am limited to earning $4,000 a week (before tax and assuming I work a
full week at 8 hours a day). I also get unique insight into my clients'
problems, which are often common across clients. How can I turn this into
stable, repeatable business that scales beyond by weekly potential earnings?

~~~
shortsightedsid
Convert the freelance consulting to a consulting agency. The business model is
now to hire one more person (either a colleague or someone new) and have them
help out in the work. Once they are billable start introducing your clients to
them and canvass them for new work. Build this upwards like a pyramid - You on
top with highest billable rate, associates at a lower rate, and below them
junior associates with minimal rates. Over time, if the people are good, you
should be able to get revenue from their work.

------
robwilliams88
Like this: [http://draft.nu/revise/](http://draft.nu/revise/)

